# Cyrus aka Car



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Alright here are pics as promised
Cyrus :wub: :wub:










Going to first day of training!






































REALLY wish the camera wouldn't have been fuzzy on this one









LOVE THIS ONE :wub:









WEEEEEE




































See ya soon with more pics


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh he looks really happy! You did right by him, even though right wasn't done by you. I hope he blesses your life immensely!

And I love the name Cyrus. I have had that name on my list since I was a little girl. I always wanted to name my GSD Cyrus! (I am getting a girl tho...)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is very cute and I agree, he looks very happy.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys  Cassadee..I found a cool girl name for ya in the process. Ira - it means watchful!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

he's a beauty. i read your other thread and am very sorry for the awful experiance and getting the wrong dog sent to you. and yeah Chicago traffic is suicidal. im stuck in it every dang day.

but congrats. for getting the wrong dog you sure got yourself a keeper


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG HOW DO YOU LIVE THERE!!!! Maybe Im being a bit exaggerative but holy cow! I drove around for an hour trying to find a gas station as my car slowly went for E to light on!! I was panicking lol. Im sure its no biggy when you live there and are used to it!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

He is a Handsome young man !!! And he looks right at home ...


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!! :wub: Who's the other puppy he's playing with?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats my other dog (GSD as well) Kallisto


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Cyrus is a beautiful pup! He does look extremely happy.  

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Lucky girl - you have 2 beautiful babies and it looks like they get along pretty well already . Keep the pics comin'....I'm waiting until spring for my new little guy, so I'm living vicariously through everyone else's excitement and pictures!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cant wait to hear about yours thats up and coming. They get along pretty well..although Cyrus kind of malls (that spellings not right?!?!?) Kallisto. Knocks her completely over crazy dogs. Although she totally provokes him. Goes up and nudges him and then runs :rofl: crazy kids!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Way to go Cyrus. Sure looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> Cant wait to hear about yours thats up and coming. They get along pretty well..although Cyrus kind of malls (that spellings not right?!?!?) Kallisto. Knocks her completely over crazy dogs. Although she totally provokes him. Goes up and nudges him and then runs :rofl: crazy kids!


I LOVE having 2 dogs, because my thought is that nobody can really play better with a dog, than another dog....since losing my 14 year old GSD last year, my female Shep/Mix and I are just now ready to start thinking about a new buddy. I really know nothing about SAR, Sch, or any of those other titles, and wouldn't even know where to start....so we're just looking for a simple guy who might want to learn flyball or have some fun with agility after their obedience classes - just have to see .


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He is handsome! I sure hope it works out for both of you but if it's not a fit don't force it.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

He is adorable!! I love his name as well! Glad to see him settling in and looking so happy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You certainly have had heck of a time the past few days, but it sure doesn't show on Cyrus's face. You've obviously done a great job of making him feel welcome and cared for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww he is so gorgeous and Kallisto is too !! I'm so glad they both have each other, ya know, he probably has a much better life with you as well) 

Keep thos pics updated)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyrus is gorgeous and he looks so happy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> Cant wait to hear about yours thats up and coming. They get along pretty well..although Cyrus kind of malls (that spellings not right?!?!?) Kallisto. Knocks her completely over crazy dogs. Although she totally provokes him. Goes up and nudges him and then runs :rofl: crazy kids!


 
future reference for ya... Mauls. lol. 

He looks VERY happy and like he settled right in. I love his eyes! nice golden brown. and that dopey puppy grin!!!! he's a handsome young guy.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

:wub: AWH that second picture reminds me so much of my Thunder! Very nice; he is a very handsome boy. I'm so glad you decided to keep him. I'm sure he will devote his life to you and your family and you will be blessed with a wonderful SAR dog


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous as is Kallisto! I read the other thread and I have to say you are going to give this guy a chance. I'm sure he is going to be great and will do you proud!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It is soooo easy to get in love of him!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> future reference for ya... Mauls. lol.
> 
> He looks VERY happy and like he settled right in. I love his eyes! nice golden brown. and that dopey puppy grin!!!! he's a handsome young guy.


 
THANK YOU!! I knew I was spelling it wrong...just had a brain fart :wild:!!! His eyes are amazing..they are a good indicator for when he gets amped up too because they get extremely dialated...crazy looking!! He is a blast..but I gotta say..it has been a WHILE since Ive had a shepherd puppy in my house..let alone a working line...wooooweeee is all I have to say LOL!!!!! He keeps me on my toes every step of the way . We have training bright and early in the morning. Very excited to see how he does, plus I think he can use the extra stimulation  Hes getting bored playing ball and going on runs. He needs a job!!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Forgot to say thank you everyone for the compliments :blush:. I sure love my little monster hehe . For all he knows he was the one that was supposed to be sent all along. And I do have to say out of all the dogs Ive worked in my life time, so far he is the FASTEST learner I have ever worked with. Crazy how smart he is!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is gorgeous and like everyone else has said he does look so HAPPY! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm glad things are working out for you. I love happy endings!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is gorgeous. I love the picture of him jumping towards the other GSD....with his tongue halfway out of his mouth -- reminds me of Minna jumping at Bacca (always so playful...she's lucky Sobacca doesn't get overly annoyed with her).


I read the other thread and I'm sorry you got the wrong dog, but he does look happy and he is gorgeous!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh my! Cyrus is a hottie! Congratulations....


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL thanks  Training went well today. I think he is just going to get better and better. We are having to go back to the basics a little and retrain him but I think he will do just fine :fingerscrossed: We had to have an emergency pull over on the interstate on the way to practise because he decided he had to poop right then and right there :rofl: My poor car has been through quite an ordeal since I got him


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

OH, my! He IS a gorgeous pup!! So glad things are working out so far!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks :wub: agree lol


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

I was so sorry to read how badly you were treated on the other thread. It is so good to see the poor dog looking happy. You are obviously a good lady, so I know that whatever does/doesn't work out with the SAR, Cyrus will always be safe and well loved. It was a good thing you posted the other post, as it does seem to have helped resolve a nasty situation for you and the dog. It is also an awful warning for the rest of us who might think of obtaining a dog through a broker.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

He is so cute. I hope this turns out to be a very happy "accident".


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Me too!!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

That's for sharing!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

He has such an adoring expression (1st, 2nd, and last pics)--he's obviously nuts about the photographer! Can't buy that type of devotion. Lucky you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> THANK YOU!! I knew I was spelling it wrong...just had a brain fart :wild:!!! His eyes are amazing..they are a good indicator for when he gets amped up too because they get extremely dialated...crazy looking!! He is a blast..but I gotta say..it has been a WHILE since Ive had a shepherd puppy in my house..let alone a working line...wooooweeee is all I have to say LOL!!!!! He keeps me on my toes every step of the way . We have training bright and early in the morning. Very excited to see how he does, plus I think he can use the extra stimulation  Hes getting bored playing ball and going on runs. He needs a job!!!


 
lol no problem. I got A's and B's in english all through school and it drives me NUTS when i KNOW i'm spelling something wrong and still cant seem to get it right. I cant begin to tell you how often i use "I before E except after C". haha. I read malls and had this urge to go to the mall hehe! I'm glad training went well! sad you have to go back to basics but it works. I'm glad everyone is happy. I'm anxiously waiting for these next couple years to go by so i can seriously look at adding another puppy instead of just wishing! Looking forward to more pictures!!! I cant get over those eyes of his!! They're gorgoues! Definitely a gateway for sure.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is by far my favorite picture so far. That goofy totally adoring puppy expression.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> This is by far my favorite picture so far. That goofy totally adoring puppy expression.


Yep, I love it! With the tongue lolling out of the mouth, and the happy bright intelligent eyes, the picture says "I'm tired and happy, and still willing to do whatever you want me to do ... let's keep playing!"


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Oh he looks really happy! You did right by him, even though right wasn't done by you. I hope he blesses your life immensely!
> 
> First of all - HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful face!
> 
> Second, I tried searching your threads to find the post on what happened but I had no luck. All I know is you were sent the wrong dog??? Could you send me the link to the other thread - I'm interested in hearing what happened.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Isabella I sent you a PMThanks everyone so much. He does have BEAUTIFUL adoring eyes . Im working on JUST basic obedience right now. We aren't going to do any drive related work for quite a few weeks to see if we can get some of that bite bite bite attitude to go WAYYYY down. He's doing so much better in the house, really getting adjusted I think!! He's only had 2 accidents since I got him as well  What a smart boy. I have some pictures from training that I need to load. I will get them up ASAP


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

He already learned his name as well :wub:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like he is settling in very nicely.  Looking forward to the new pictures!


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

I love your avatar picture. He almost looks like a deer jumping around


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad you kept him.. Good name also. He is absolutely handsome!! You can just look at his happy face and see that you made the right decision. He is stunning!! Keep us all updated with his progress. Kallisto is a pretty girl. They both look happy!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so happy Cyrus is working out for you ... ! He's a great lookin lil guy !!! 
All things happen for a reason and it appears it's happened for the best of you both !!!  :laugh:


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! His obedience has been ROCKING this week. Ive noticed a huge difference in him already..although I think we are definetly going to be dealing with some SA. When I get home he literally busts out of the kennel and about knocks me over. We are working on calm arrivals and departures LOL!!!!! We dont have practise again until Wednesday so Im excited to see if there is any difference there. We are going to do a rubble walk that day as well to see how he likes the surface! Wish us luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck with him, he sounds like he's just getting better and better !!! and it sounds like YOU are having FUN with him )) Love his enthusiasm


----------

